# Flashing bios for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a bit in the past for updates for this mobo, since i recently put in my new Phenom ii 550 @ 3.1ghz my mobo says the processer model is unknown so does CPU-Z, also it puts the wrong clocks on it by default and all sorts of nonsence. I have read that this particular CPU is only supported by bios update F8 and onwards, so i'm attempting to flash to the latest (F11). Since i don't have a working floppy atm i downloaded the latest version, ran FlashSPI.exe and after a few seconds it just stopped responding, and i know running a OS update is a little risky but its all i have right now. Unless it supports updating by CD? what can i do to flash my bios to the latest version and support this CPU Also i'm running Windows 7 7600.

Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use a bootable USB thumb drive and flash it from the Dos method just like a floppy flash.


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

Never thought of that, do i just put the files on it and press a button when my pc starts up?


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

Also what about @Bios, is that safe?


----------



## Zeating (Aug 23, 2008)

Nvm i ran @Bios and it updated perfectly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Qflash from the disk/drive is safer @bios runs through windows.
Press the end key during post to enter the Qflash utility the thumb drive needs to be formatted in fat16, with the bios update file on it. see page 64 of the PDF manual here for more detailed instructions. 
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=18432


----------

